# Yeast infections during ovulation - ARGH!!



## ReikiBaby

Help! I am nearing OV and think I have a dreaded YI... it's not the worst I've ever had but the thought of BDing right now is not so appealing (ouch!) And yet I'm considering going for it anyway because I REALLY don't want to wait another month.:hissy:

Anyone face this issue? What did you do? I know I have to stick to creams (not diflucan) to treat it, but I'm wondering if I can hold off till after I OV... I get a few a year and normally I barely bat an eye...

Another question - does anyone find they have more YI's or other issues (dryness, irritation) due to increased :sex:??
- Reikibaby (is pulling her hair out)


----------



## Beee

Ooooh I feel your pain hun! It can be so uncomfortable trying to :sex: when you have a YI can't it?!
TMI alert, but.....if you really really don't want to miss ov, and :sex: is going to be painful, could you bring your partner to 'the edge' by hand lol, and then let him 'release' inside? That may help avoid too much chafing? 

And yes, i find when me and the OH bd more, I tend to get more YI's. I got one when we were on holiday in spain a couple of years ago, was so embarrassing having to try and explain what cream I needed to the spanish pharmacist!!!! :rofl:
Good luck!!!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ReikiBaby

Beee said:


> Ooooh I feel your pain hun! It can be so uncomfortable trying to :sex: when you have a YI can't it?!
> TMI alert, but.....if you really really don't want to miss ov, and :sex: is going to be painful, could you bring your partner to 'the edge' by hand lol, and then let him 'release' inside? That may help avoid too much chafing?
> 
> And yes, i find when me and the OH bd more, I tend to get more YI's. I got one when we were on holiday in spain a couple of years ago, was so embarrassing having to try and explain what cream I needed to the spanish pharmacist!!!! :rofl:
> Good luck!!!!
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 Ok, I can just imagine how tough it was to ask for cream in another language - hilarious! :rofl:

I am thinking that your "plan" (I know, TMI, but really who cares right?) is a good one... not even sure how it's going to get "in" there... I am really irritated, physically and mentally! LOL!

<sigh> Doesn't it just seem like other folks just "do it" and get their :bfp: and there are no problems?? It's like my body is saying, "Can't handle this right now!"
- RB


----------



## Scootpootie

I certainly get more YIs (or YI symptoms) when bd-ing is frequent. And i feel the exact way you do. I want to catch that eggie, but it comes at a high price. I dunno, the suggestion of doing all the work and getting the release may sound vulgar, but probably may help...
Personally, I always thought the added element of sperm in my womb just made things go off balance down under. :blush: So i always accounted that this had something to do with the changes I experienced.


----------



## calm

If you have a yeast infection, is it not possible to get pregnant?

And one more question, does having a yeast infection have anything to do with an intolerance of yeast?

(I have had been told in a smear that I had YI, and I am not very clued up about it)


----------



## ReikiBaby

calm said:


> If you have a yeast infection, is it not possible to get pregnant?
> 
> And one more question, does having a yeast infection have anything to do with an intolerance of yeast?
> 
> (I have had been told in a smear that I had YI, and I am not very clued up about it)

Hi Calm,
Everything I've read said you can get pregnant with a YI. It likely won't change the vaginal pH enough to affect the sperm. 

I've had quite a few of the damn YI's, and I even went on a crazy candida diet to get rid of it (and it worked!) Yeast thrive when we eat a crap diet... here's a link to the alkaline diet which you may find interesting:
https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-alkaline-diet.htm

I'm not sure about yeast intolerance, however...

As a side note, last night we :sex: anyway - and it worked! I was shocked! I think the pre-seed helped. I love that stuff!
- RB


----------



## Beee

Hey RB, aww I'm glad u managed it!!! ;) You're right, Pre seed is fab, I love it!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## calm

ReikiBaby said:


> calm said:
> 
> 
> If you have a yeast infection, is it not possible to get pregnant?
> 
> And one more question, does having a yeast infection have anything to do with an intolerance of yeast?
> 
> (I have had been told in a smear that I had YI, and I am not very clued up about it)
> 
> Hi Calm,
> Everything I've read said you can get pregnant with a YI. It likely won't change the vaginal pH enough to affect the sperm.
> 
> I've had quite a few of the damn YI's, and I even went on a crazy candida diet to get rid of it (and it worked!) Yeast thrive when we eat a crap diet... here's a link to the alkaline diet which you may find interesting:
> https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-an-alkaline-diet.htm
> 
> I'm not sure about yeast intolerance, however...
> 
> As a side note, last night we :sex: anyway - and it worked! I was shocked! I think the pre-seed helped. I love that stuff!
> - RBClick to expand...

Only just saw you answered me, thanks a lot, I will look at the link now, and maybe even try one of those diets, thanks again


----------



## Bexyboop

ReikiBaby said:


> Help! I am nearing OV and think I have a dreaded YI... it's not the worst I've ever had but the thought of BDing right now is not so appealing (ouch!) And yet I'm considering going for it anyway because I REALLY don't want to wait another month.:hissy:
> 
> Anyone face this issue? What did you do? I know I have to stick to creams (not diflucan) to treat it, but I'm wondering if I can hold off till after I OV... I get a few a year and normally I barely bat an eye...
> 
> Another question - does anyone find they have more YI's or other issues (dryness, irritation) due to increased :sex:??
> - Reikibaby (is pulling her hair out)

Hi ReikiBaby,

I had a very similar experience last month though unfortunately as my husband has suffered in the past as a result of my YI (docs talking of circumsation!) he doesn't want to go near me without a condom when I have one which is totally fair enough.

Its a real nightmare though especially when its around ov time. I tend to get it when feeling run down and stressed. Ended up taking the oral pill this time as it is the best cure for me. I know you are not meant to take it when ttc but I couldn't bare it.

I have been taking probiotic tablets to help keep it at bay. They are expensive but have helped (needless to say I stopped taking them last month after running out). Have stocked up again. Also started using RePhresh which helps with dryness and going to start using preseed this month.

Fingers Crossed!!!


----------



## calm

Bexyboop said:


> ReikiBaby said:
> 
> 
> Help! I am nearing OV and think I have a dreaded YI... it's not the worst I've ever had but the thought of BDing right now is not so appealing (ouch!) And yet I'm considering going for it anyway because I REALLY don't want to wait another month.:hissy:
> 
> Anyone face this issue? What did you do? I know I have to stick to creams (not diflucan) to treat it, but I'm wondering if I can hold off till after I OV... I get a few a year and normally I barely bat an eye...
> 
> Another question - does anyone find they have more YI's or other issues (dryness, irritation) due to increased :sex:??
> - Reikibaby (is pulling her hair out)
> 
> Hi ReikiBaby,
> 
> I had a very similar experience last month though unfortunately as my husband has suffered in the past as a result of my YI (docs talking of circumsation!) he doesn't want to go near me without a condom when I have one which is totally fair enough.
> 
> Its a real nightmare though especially when its around ov time. I tend to get it when feeling run down and stressed. Ended up taking the oral pill this time as it is the best cure for me. I know you are not meant to take it when ttc but I couldn't bare it.
> 
> I have been taking probiotic tablets to help keep it at bay. They are expensive but have helped (needless to say I stopped taking them last month after running out). Have stocked up again. Also started using RePhresh which helps with dryness and going to start using preseed this month.
> 
> Fingers Crossed!!!Click to expand...

Thats funny, because my doctor said you cannot pass it on to your partner


----------



## urchin

calm said:


> Thats funny, because my doctor said you cannot pass it on to your partner

You absolutely definitely can! I tend to get BV instead of thrush (a very similar thing, but bacteria rather than yeast) and you can pass that back and forth too


----------



## Bexyboop

calm said:


> Thats funny, because my doctor said you cannot pass it on to your partner

Yes my doctor told me the exact same thing but went to sexual health clinic about and they told me that she was talking nonsense. Certainly my dh and i have passed it on to each other. Its awful! I hate it!


----------



## calm

Oh dear, makes me dizzy how doctor say such different things. I mean, who do you trust, how can you trust them?!?! sigh

Anyway, I wouldn't have that problem as we are WTT and have always used condoms. But good to know. Thanks for your replies


----------



## nessie01

hi havnt had YI when ov and havnt had one for years fingers crossed..........yeast infections are a sign that your body is out of balance..get some probiotics into your system everyday lots of natrual yoghurt and take some probiotcs capsules the ones with the million count from health food shops........i dont think it effects the chances of getting preg thou but ouch
hope you feel better soon


----------

